# Hey Specktra folks- heads up on some mua-madness!



## MissMarley (Jan 1, 2006)

Nordstrom.com has a huge list of LE e/s under "what's new" on their beauty website. Parrot, Moth Brown, Pink Papillon, Casino, etc etc...we're getting the runaround from CS, some say they're all in stock, some say it's a website error...but just in case, I thought you might like to know about it! 

http://store.nordstrom.com/product/p...tyleID=2892648


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Jan 1, 2006)

Heck... Ordered Parrot... Will let you know what happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Never hurts to try!


----------



## Isis (Jan 1, 2006)

Hm... Guacamole & Lazy Green are in there too and work as well....
I suppose we'll see what happens when my order arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boy it sucks for all those people that gave up their first born on eBay for Parrot if this works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or it will be Macys.com Part 2!


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 1, 2006)

huh.

i'm in the running for a moth brown on ebay and shipping is ATROCIOUS, but i could use two.


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 1, 2006)

I ordered Meadowland and Pink Papillon..will let you know how it turns out..


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 1, 2006)

I ordered Banshee, De Menthe, 2 Parrots and Sprout... we'll see what happens!


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_or it will be Macys.com Part 2!_

 
What happened on Macys.com?


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2006)

They have loads of LE items still listed except you can't order them. Isn't that nice?


----------



## depecher (Jan 2, 2006)

It worked fine for me. I ordered Parrot. Let's just see if it arrives.


----------



## pale blue (Jan 2, 2006)

I ordered as well, but I have a strange feeling my order will be cancelled...


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 2, 2006)

Well let us know how it goes! If it works, I'm going to be very *excited*. But I'm not sure where they'd be getting the products from if MAC doesn't make them anymore. ?? Or maybe they do, but just don't sell them in stores and counters. What a mystery. Good luck guys!


----------



## samtaro (Jan 2, 2006)

Ordered a Parrot, DeMenthe, Sweeten Up and an Earthly Delight.  If they show, awesome, if not, I'm not out anything, so it's worth the try.


----------



## KJam (Jan 2, 2006)

I would be very amazed if they actually had many of the discontinued shadows. Some (black gold) have been discontinued for many years.
That said, I ordered about $300 worth of makeup. My credit card prays it's a mistake!


----------



## caramelhunie (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I would be very amazed if they actually had many of the discontinued shadows. Some (black gold) have been discontinued for many years.
That said, I ordered about $300 worth of makeup. My credit card prays it's a mistake!_

 
LOL I did the same thing too and I'm sure my cc is hoping it's a mistake as well!


----------



## Jude (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is my LiveChat with a Nordstroms Beauty Agent.  Not a lot of help but this seemsso doubtful to me.

You have been connected to Lani N.
Lani N: Hello, Jude and welcome to Nordstrom Beauty!
jude: Hi Lani. I have a question about some items listed on the MAC site.
Lani N: Yes, how may I assist you?
jude: On the MAC site, listed under the Velvet Eyeshadows are a number of new releases but many of them are long discontinued items that have been impossible to get for a long time. Are these accurate, does Nordstroms actually have these colors in stock or is this an error?
jude: II can provide the link if that helps.
Lani N: I have the link, thank you. Yes, we try to accurately represent our inventory on the website.
jude: Okay.. I just wanted to be sure because the Black Gold has been out of production for a number of years. I just want to be sure before I order that the items are actually there.
Lani N: We fulfill many of our online orders from our Nordstrom store locations. Please be assured that we will search all locations for the color you are requesting.
jude: Okay, fair enough. Thank you for your help.
Lani N: My pleasure, and thank you for chatting with us today, Jude


----------



## Jude (Jan 2, 2006)

I just completed a LiveChat with Susan at MAC and she seemed very skeptical.  She said that maybe Nordstroms found the old shadows in their warehouse because that is the only way they could have suddenly come across them.  She gave me another number to call.

I clicked on the back button during the LiveChat and lost it.  Otherwise, I would have posted it.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 2, 2006)

There was a girl selling these same discontinued shadows on Live Journal (Pretty Twisted, Parrot, de Menthe, Black Gold, Poise, Clone, etc., etc....) and a TON of people paypaled her the $. I asked for a list of all the shadows she had because I really wanted some of the older ones like Black Gold, and she never wrote me back. Two days later, she posted that "it didn't work out as expected" and that she was "working on" giving refunds...So either she was a total scammer, or she thought she could get all those shadows from somewhere and sell them for a profit, but then found out they weren't in stock?


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 2, 2006)

If I don't follow that link and get to the MAC products through the links on the website, when I pull up the Small Velvet E/s link it's much different
http://store.nordstrom.com/product/p...tyleID=2790442


----------



## rubixio (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_There was a girl selling these same discontinued shadows on Live Journal...._

 

I wasnt one of the people that ordered all the rare stuff (I wanted something 'normal' from her previous sale), but she did give me a refund. I needed the money back for a pet emergency and she was very nice about it. I believe the others got their refund via paypal as well. I think she lost her method of getting the shadows or got screwed over somehow. Dont know.


Shipping on Nordstrom is enough to keep me from ordering, haha. I'm so cheap.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 
_If I don't follow that link and get to the MAC products through the links on the website, when I pull up the Small Velvet E/s link it's much different
http://store.nordstrom.com/product/p...tyleID=2790442_

 
I noticed that too...  I am very curious to see what happens...


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 2, 2006)

I dont see anything


----------



## lenjhn (Jan 2, 2006)

I got the same person on Live Chat as Jude did.  She did give a little more promising answer this time!  I thought it was funny that I hadn't mentioned colors, yet she knew people were asking about Parrot and Black Gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






We've received your message - a customer service representative will be with you shortly.
You have been connected to Lani N.
Lani N: Hello Lauryn, and welcome to Nordstrom Beauty!

Lauryn: Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lani N: We are currently checking with the vendor, as we have been informed that many colors such as Parrot and Black Gold, have recently been republished on our site.

Lani N: We have been informed that these colors were discontinued and longer available, however they are showing as available. We will have a more definitive answer by tomorrow, as today is an observed Holiday.

Lauryn: Oh ok, just wanted to check! Should I just keep looking to see if they're still on the site tomorrow?

Lauryn: Or if I order them today, and they are actually not available, will I just get an email?

Lani N: Yes, if you order it today, and they are not actually available, we will send you a cancellation e-mail.

Lauryn: OOk, I'll try that then. Thanks so much for your help!

Lani N: My pleasure, and thank you for chatting with us today, Lauryn!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 2, 2006)

Poor girl must be so tired of getting that question LOL


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_She said that maybe Nordstroms found the old shadows in their warehouse because that is the only way they could have suddenly come across them._

 
That's what I'm thinking is going on, b/c I was able to order the entire Madame B collection plus a few other LE/DC items off of Gloss.com the other month.
One of my local Nordies also discovered a couple of Beau quads in the back room, so I dont think this is entirelly improbable.
We shall see!


----------



## Ada (Jan 2, 2006)

I ordered 4. I'm really doubting that this is going to turn out to be real. Although... if it is... I'm going to be pissed that I didn't order more.... maybe I need to get back on there and get some more...


----------



## Jude (Jan 2, 2006)

So, I caved and ordered the following:

Parrot
DeMenthe
Guacamole
Parfait Amour

The worst that can happen is that I get an email telling me that the order could not be cancelled due to a website error.  The upside is that I get those shadows!


----------



## GLOSSER (Jan 2, 2006)

Could someone CP some e/s for me? I live in Australia and I don't think it will let me order anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Message me if you can. Thanks girls.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLOSSER* 
_Could someone CP some e/s for me? I live in Australia and I don't think it will let me order anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Message me if you can. Thanks girls._

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They don't ship to Canada.  All I want is a De Menthe!!  Please let me know if anyone is willing to help me out


----------



## pale blue (Jan 2, 2006)

I just placed a second order with stuff I missed on my first order, just for the hell of it. I'm still very, very skeptical of this...and I'm fully expecting my orders to be cancelled tomorrow. My Nordstrom card is now officially worn out from the holiday season


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 2, 2006)

nevermind.... hmm i think i will jump on this bandwagon


----------



## Ada (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay I just ordered some more. So now I've ordered 10 total, which would make this my biggest hail ever if it works out. I can't decide whether i want it to, now though-- did I really need to spend that much right after Christmas? *sigh* I think I'll be both relieved and disapointed, either way. Damn you Nordstoms.com!!


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 3, 2006)

I just did a LiveChat with someone on Nordstroms... here's the convo:

Nelisha: There are some discontinued eyeshadows under your MAC section. Some of these have been discontinued for quite some time now. Is this an error?
Dawnelle D: Hello Nelisha, welcome to Nordstrom Beauty! 
Dawnelle D: This is an error, due to the holiday we could not have it removed today. 
Nelisha: so, if we ordered those things, what will happen? 
Dawnelle D: The order will be cancelled as the items are not available. 
Nelisha: will my credit card be charged? 
Dawnelle D: No, the items are not available to order, the order would be cancelled. 
Nelisha: ok 
Nelisha: thank you 
Dawnelle D: You're welcome. 

DAMN!!! I was so excited...


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 3, 2006)

Psh, I KNEW it was too good to be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I had gotten my friend in Texas to order a few for me, boo.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_I wasnt one of the people that ordered all the rare stuff (I wanted something 'normal' from her previous sale), but she did give me a refund. I needed the money back for a pet emergency and she was very nice about it. I believe the others got their refund via paypal as well. I think she lost her method of getting the shadows or got screwed over somehow. Dont know._

 
Oh well good to know she's a good chickadee! I was just worried for others because she never replied to me at all...


----------



## depecher (Jan 3, 2006)

She hasn't replied to me either. I should have known that it was too good to be true. If only I had known about MAC and Parrot sooner. Gah!


----------



## tayliah (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont know if this helps anyone but I went to norstroms.com and ordered parrot too, just to see if it worked.  Here is my conversation with the live chat lady.  Since i had never ordered online please ignore my silly questions















We've received your message - a customer service representative will be with you shortly. 
All of our customer service representatives are currently busy. We should be with you very soon. 
You have been connected to Cynthia W. 
Cynthia W: hi can you tell me if mac shadow parrot is in stock please? 
Cynthia W: Hello and welcome to Nordstrom, Tayliah! 
Tayliah: thank you cynthia 
Cynthia W: I'd be more than happy to assist you with your availability inquiry. May I please have the item number of the shadow you are inquiring of? 
Tayliah: i see on the website you have mac shadow parrot listed...is this in stock? 
Cynthia W: May I please have the item number of the shadow you are inquiring of? 
Tayliah: sure hold on a sec 
Cynthia W: Sure. 
Tayliah: style 17328 
Cynthia W: Thank you. 
Tayliah: your welcome. i am glad to have somene to answer my questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cynthia W: Yes, the parrot color is available. I apologize for any confusion. 
Tayliah: if i place an order tonight and they run out of stock then what happens? 
Cynthia W: If we would run out of stock, you would not be charged for the item, as we do not charge until merchandise does ship out. 
Tayliah: ok...and shiping is a flat rate of 5.00 for total order? is that correct? and what happens if i receive my items and the eye shadow is shattered or cracked? 
Cynthia W: The shipping is a flat fee of $5.00 per order. If you receive a damaged item, please contact us, and you will need to send the broken item back to us, and we can send out a replacement. 
Tayliah: ok...another question...sorry. can shipped items be returned to an actual store for a refund or do they have to be shipped back? 
Cynthia W: Yes, you may return items purchased online to any department at any of our Nordstrom stores. Please be sure to bring your packing slip with you. 
Tayliah: i had another questions... how is it that you have parrot and that shadow has been discontinued by mac for a while now?? are they re-releasing it? 
Cynthia W: I apologize, I do not know. You will want to contact our Beauty Department for further information at 1.800.7BEAUTY. 
Tayliah: one more question 
Tayliah: how long does it take to find out if i will be able to receive the items i ordered? 
Cynthia W: As soon as the order has processed, and entered the warehouse, we will be able to know if you will receive the item. I am sorry for any confusion. 
Tayliah: do they email with an answer to let me know the product is on the way or that the product is not in stock? 
Cynthia W: When placing an order online, you will receive an e-mail letting you know when the order ships out.


----------



## rubixio (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Oh well good to know she's a good chickadee! I was just worried for others because she never replied to me at all..._

 

Aye, she was real bad at replying to me at first but I must be persuasive.


----------



## foxy684 (Jan 3, 2006)

hmm, i just tried to order for the site and it would not let me check out...did a live chat, the guy said they were available, and gave me a #....just called, and the women confirmed the shadows were available....and i placed my order...so we'll see....i ordered parrot, guacamole, pollen, glare and black gold...anyone else order through the number?


----------



## xtinemelanie (Jan 3, 2006)

well, i decided to just put an order in. the worst thing that can happen is an email saying its denied. or it can be there and my cc will be crying. i'm not sure which is worse yet.


----------



## LivinginPink (Jan 3, 2006)

DAMIT. Why can't they ship to Canada!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 3, 2006)

i wish i could of ordered more!! i got black gold, parrot and de menthe.. my husband was crabby about that order. but i had to tell him how special they were. lol..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 3, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## BabyFu18 (Jan 3, 2006)

I placed an order a couple days ago and talked to a costumer service rep. today who told me the colors will be taken off the site today and that she could guarantee me that those colors (I asked about parrot, peridot, and gucamole) were not in stock.  She said my order would be cancelled today and the reason it has not been yet was because of the holiday.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 3, 2006)

well not to rain on anyone's party but so far I've read of 2 cases in MUA of orders being cancelled


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 3, 2006)

i guess im not getting my parrot?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  very sad  i should have known  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We've received your message - a customer service representative will be with you shortly. 
You have been connected to Melissa P. 
Melissa P: i see that you have some eyeshadows from mac that have been discontinued or unavailable and now they are being offered on your website ie: parrot are they availavle and in stock?? 
Melissa P: My apologies. This is Live Help for clothing and shoes that are featured on our website. I would be more than happy to transfer you to one of our Live Help Beauty Agents who would be better able to assist you. 
Melissa P has left the session. 
Please wait while we transfer you to the appropriate department. Thank you. 
You have been connected to Brenda E. 
Brenda E: Hello and welcome to Nordstrom Beauty, Susan! 
susan: hi i see you are offeringin some mac eyeshadows on your website that have been unavailable for a while 
susan: ie: parrot is this now in stock? 
susan: some that are listed have been discontinued are they bringing these colors back? 
Brenda E: our systems are fairly accurate if the item is now posted as available than we must now have it in stock, we do regularly go through MAC item as these are very popular and come and go very quickly. 
Brenda E: the discontinued ones are discontinued per MAC 
Brenda E: Those will not be returning to our stores. 
susan: parrot is dicontinued, but you are offering it on your website? 
Brenda E: just a moment while I do further research... 
susan: ok 
Brenda E: I am so sorry that item was one that was incorrectly published. It is not available I am so sorry for the misinformation. 
Brenda E: You are correct it was a limited edition item that is no discontinued. 
susan: i ordered it already i hope my credit card dont get charged? 
Brenda E: it will not as no charged until item is actually rung through. 
susan: actually when i check status of order it says its order being processed 
susan: i guess i just have to watch my credit card statement 
Brenda E: yes please be assured that you have not yet been charged. 
susan: ok thank you!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeh i noticed lots of MUA people ordering Parrot casually in last few days..
How could they make the mistake on something like Parrot and break all those hearts? lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 3, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## Isis (Jan 3, 2006)

I knew it! Macy's.com Part 2 LOL
Oh well, I'm sure it was fun while it lasted. At least we still have the money to spend on other things now


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Jan 3, 2006)

::cries::

Just got my cancellation notice also... Oh well, it was worth a try


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 3, 2006)

i havnt got the notice yet. i went to the website. and parrot and black gold are gone, but the rest are still there.. hmmm wonder if im gonna get my dementhe?


----------



## KJam (Jan 3, 2006)

Got my notice too - I ordered pretty much one of each. My credit card is happy


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 3, 2006)

I got my cancellation notice as well... It said they cancelled my whole order which was:

2-Parrot
1-Banshee
1-De Menthe

So, none of those were in stock...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well... more $$ for me!!


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I made two orders and so far I've gotten one email.  It said that they were out of stock on the small velvet eyeshadow I ordered... But it didn't specify which, and it said that it only canceled that portion of my order... Hmm...

Still hopeful... lol.  But nah, in all reality... I'll probably not get them.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 3, 2006)

If anyone gets any of the items please PM me?


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 3, 2006)

This is effed up! I wonder if anyone will get anything?! If you do you must post lol! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 3, 2006)

I recieved my cancellation notice as well. I logged onto to Nordies just to check if maybe anything had gone thru, but they all said "Order cancelled by customer". I thought that was odd, as it was cancelled by nordstrom. Anyhow, it was fun to think maybe it could happen for a few days. On the bright side, I'm $86 richer today.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 3, 2006)

AGGHHH i ordered 15 eyeshadows last night off the phone line and they were going to ship to canada and everything for me!!! So far i haven't been notified of a cancellation but i am sure expecting it! i really wanted banshee.....i'm so upset now! I knew it was too good to be true!!!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 3, 2006)

still no cancelled order or email sent to me... ha ha to good to be true im sure. it will prob be there sometime tommorow telling me no.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 3, 2006)

Bah humbug!!!  My cancellation notice came...


----------



## pale blue (Jan 3, 2006)

I ordered a boatload of shadows, and just checked my order(s) online. Everything was cancelled except for Earthly Delight. Hopefully I get it, I ordered it as a backup to the one I have now..


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok so i just checked my order status online and everything has been cancelled. I'm so upset i really wanted those shadows but in the end i just took off $222.50 USD of my raped visa. Convert that to canadian plus $20 of it is just on shipping but i still think it would have been worth it. Hey cerisier, let us know if you end up getting the earthly delight....i ordered 2 and got cancelled! I hate false advertising!!!!! I wonder if we send an email complaining if they will actually do anything about it or give us a consellation prize lolol I WANTED BANSHEE!!!!!


----------



## Jude (Jan 3, 2006)

I spoke to Linda on Nordstroms.com and no one will get these shadows because the Webmaster screwed up.  Anyone who said they got the long DC'd shadows will be telling a tall tale. :/


----------



## caramelhunie (Jan 3, 2006)

I got my cancellation email today too. I ordered 14 e/s's and it listed all as being no longer available. =(


----------



## Cruella (Jan 3, 2006)

I placed my order on Jan. 1 @ 4:00 and got a confirmation email but I still haven't received a cancellation email.  I just checked the order status and it just says it is still in process.  I ordered Pollen, Parrot (who didn't?) and Bagatelle.  The only one I really, really, really want is Bagatelle and that had actually been on the website for a while.  I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 3, 2006)

Just think on the bright side all this attention Parrot is recieving on the nordies site - In the future y'all may have helped Nordstroms pick their future LE exclusive colors '

Heck I want  parrot myself. LOL--I just think of all those people who have it sitting in their makeup drawer gathering dust who don't know its potential.


----------



## msthrope (Jan 4, 2006)

got a cancellation for parrot, black gold, guacamole, sleepy, and lucky green.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 4, 2006)

Still no cancellation for me, everything is still In Process


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
_Still no cancellation for me, everything is still In Process _

 

ditto. and no email yet either


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 4, 2006)

i just got my cancellation email notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   they said it is out of stock and was limited seasonal offering.  i'm so upset  i was really looking forward to the 2 parrot eyeshadows  i guess i have to spend a fortune on ebay for one, although it looks like blue absenthe looks pretty simular


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, I don't get this... they cancelled my whole order and took down all the LE/DC eyeshadows... but Banshee is still on the site and that was one of the ones I ordered...

So why couldn't they just keep that on the order?

And why does it say that the order was cancelled by the customer? Is that to save thier own asses?


----------



## eponine (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 
_AGGHHH i ordered 15 eyeshadows last night off the phone line and they were going to ship to canada and everything for me!!! So far i haven't been notified of a cancellation but i am sure expecting it! i really wanted banshee.....i'm so upset now! I knew it was too good to be true!!!!!_

 
the freestanding mac store in cherry creek, CO still has banshee... or at least they did last week. their number is  (303) 399-8777.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just got my cancellation email, boo


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 4, 2006)

In a way I'm glad it was a mistake b/c I'm kinda broke and I would die if those colors were available and I couldn't get them. Lol!


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 4, 2006)

I still haven't gotten a second cancellation email.  I placed two orders.  Hmmmm...

Don't feel sad about Banshee.... It's kinda ugly, lol.  I bought it and I have not even used it.  It's just sitting in my LE stuff box, being ugly and brown.  Hehehe.  Can you tell I don't like brown?


----------



## HotPink (Jan 4, 2006)

I just got my order cancellation and they canceled everything except Banshee, Nighttrain and Casino.  I expected them just to cacel my whole order like they did everyone else.


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ordered Sweeten Up and Sleepy... got my e-mail, they cancelled my order today... Damn them all to hell!!!


----------



## Jude (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 
_Ordered Sweeten Up and Sleepy... got my e-mail, they cancelled my order today... Damn them all to hell!!!_

 
Yep.. that is because it was an error made by the Webmaster.  Anyone who is still waiting to see if they get one of the DC'd shadows is just delaying their disappointment. :/


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 5, 2006)

I ordered Heavenly Bliss and Bliss - HB is my all time fave e/s and tried to order - thought what the heck, if they found some I'd be lucky as I am down to my last 2 right now...but they canx it today as well. 

Oh well. 

Parrot? I have one and swiped it once and never used it. I dont see the hype but I am sure others dont see MY hype over Heavenly Bliss either!


----------



## foxy684 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_I ordered Heavenly Bliss and Bliss - HB is my all time fave e/s and tried to order - thought what the heck, if they found some I'd be lucky as I am down to my last 2 right now...but they canx it today as well. 

Oh well. 

Parrot? I have one and swiped it once and never used it. I dont see the hype but I am sure others dont see MY hype over Heavenly Bliss either!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
is the parrot up for swap?? lolol i cant believe i swapped mine away


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 5, 2006)

I hesitated ordering anything because I figured it was a mistake...


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 6, 2006)

My order of backups of bliss, heavenly bliss, black gold, and parrot got cancelled, too. They didn't have the right name on my email, too.


----------



## Celina (Jan 7, 2006)

I've had so many problems ordering from Nordstrom anyway, it doesn't surprise me, but it does suck.


----------



## pale blue (Jan 13, 2006)

ummm...my second order is still open? (where they cancelled everything but Earthly Delight). Maybe there's still some hope left?

Dear Mr. or Ms. Cerisier,

Thank you for your recent order via Nordstrom.com, Order No. XXXXXXXX.

We have experienced a slight delay in fulfilling the M·A·C Small Velvet
Eye Shadow
EARTHLY DELIGHT  you requested and we sincerely appreciate your patience.

We do anticipate having this merchandise available to ship out to you
shortly and thank you for your understanding.

If you wish to check on the progress we are making in processing the
remainder of your order, our Nordstrom Beauty Hotline staff  is available
to assist you.  Please feel free to email or call us at 1-800-723-2889
We thank you for looking to Nordstrom.com for help with your beauty needs
and look forward to having the outstanding portion of your order completed
soon.

Best Regards,

Nordstrom Beauty Hotline
www.nordstrombeauty.com
1-800-723-2889 option 1 option 1.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Good Luck. Earthy Delight is one of my sentimental favorites because I was wearing it when I got married. It's an awesome color. I hope you get it.


----------

